# Solved: NFS Underground 2 Dyno Settings help required.



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Can someone tell me where i can find performance tuning/Dyno settings for NFS U2 Cars( I have an Mx-5 and and RX7) that will help to improve my cars performance?

Thanks


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Check out this list of fan sites. I know many of them have articles pertaining to dyno settings.http://www.eagames.com/official/nfs/underground2/us/links.jsp


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have beaten that game like 4 times and run the dyno maybe 3 times. In my opinion it just isn't worth the trouble and hassle to set up for the different races. 

Set up a car and learn how that car acts and then just drive it. I like the Audi TT the best. It seems to be the best all around car in the game. 

Now you have me wanting to play that game and tune on the dyno. Nah, I am busy on Richard Burns right now. I have beaten NFSU2 on easy, medium, and hard. Now it is just sitting there but I'll still run it occasionally. The NFS series is the best driving series bar none. I just wish I could get the ones prior to Hot Persuit 2 working on my machine. Darned old dos stuff.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Lol.
Yeah i have read about a lot of people finishing the game without using DYNO settings. I just wanted to know if it would make any noticeable difference in car performance. 
I prefer the rx-7 to the Audi TT. 
One more question....did you finish 100%? I think you get to race Caleb once you build a 10 Star car right?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, you have to go back to the garage and check which races you haven't run to get 100% though. Caleb sits on the curb a whines like a little girl (not really but he does sit on the curb with his head down) after you beat him.

I have a hard time finding all the hidden races and I hate that SMS crap. Brooke Burke gets on my nerves something fierce in the game. I think they should have a muzzle patch for her.  I like the game but I could have done without the SMS.


----------



## Angelu5 (Dec 1, 2004)

The dyno settings are only for setting your car up for specific types of races...drag, circuit etc etc.

Imho I have used the Dyno settings twice. Dont see the point to it, just seems like an addition to the game for car purists. The game is easy enough without any need to use it.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok.


----------

